# Help!



## 801audilove (Feb 20, 2012)

need some help! newer to the forum and to audi so i dont know much yet. i drive a 2001 S4. last night i was driving home and it just kinda lost power. everything was still running electrical still works. it just started slowng down. so i pulled over and tried to restart it and it cranks but just wont start. Fuel pump?


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

id say fuel pump or a bad crank positions switch.start there.or perhaps a fuel pump relay


----------

